# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Griep/Mexicaanse-prik is beter voor de economie

## John_Swain

Ik kom zojuist van het ziekenhuis af en heb een gesprek gehad met mijn hart specialist gehad. Ben namelijk hart patiënt en dus een risico patiënt.
Mijn dokter is helemaal tevreden zoals het er nu uit ziet  :Cool: 

Tijdens het gesprek kwam ook het onderwerp de griep-prik aan de orde.
zowel de normale griep prik als de Mexicaanse griep prik.

mijn conclusie is dus dat het eigenlijk alleen maar beter is voor de economie zodat het geld blijft rollen...

Ik probeer neer te zetten wat ik nog weet uit het gesprek.

Ik vroeg dus aan de dokter of het nou echt zo nodig was of ik de griep ging halen. Hij antwoordde met niet echt...
(Tjah en als een doker dat al zegt dan heb ik eigenlijk al zoiets van "ok daar doen we dan ook niet aan mee")
Hij vertelde mij dat het eigenlijk helemaal niets uit maakt of je nou wel of niet een griep prik haalt. Het is meer eigenlijk wat je er zelf bij voelt, wil je een griep prik halen dan moet je het doen, zo niet, doe het dan niet...
Het zit dus tussen de oren? Ja, vaak wel "antwoordde hij".
Echter doet de griep-prik wel zijn werk, alleen is dat eigenlijk echt van belang voor mensen die ernstig ziek zijn en zichzelf niet meer kunnen herstellen van ziektes.
Oké, maar hoe zit dat dan met de Mexicaanse griep? "vroeg ik".
Eigenlijk het zelfde verhaal zei hij. Daarnaast moet je ook wel weten dat de Mexicaanse griep niets meer bijzonders is dan de gewone griep.
Ook dit verhaal herhaalt zich eigenlijk...
Maar hoe zit het dan met die mensen die dood zijn gegaan in Nederland? Vroeg ik.
Kort gezegd deze mensen waren al ernstig ziek. En dus heel erg vatbaar.
Ik vroeg geschokt, Zijn ze dan ook in dit ziekenhuis geweest?
Met een glimlach zei hij, veel ziekenhuizen werken samen  :Smile:  

aan het einde zij hij tegen mij,
Gewoon heel kort gezegt, de griep-prik heb je niet nodig, tenzij je zelf vind van wel. Het kan ook zeker geen kwaad om de griep prik te halen. Dus verhalen van het internet dat de Mexicaanse griep-prik niet goed of zelfs dodelijk voor je kan zijn, is totale onzin. Echter moet je in hoofd houden van, heb ik die prik wel nodig. De dokter zei, Nee, nah, klaar!  :Smile: 

Maar waaarom krijgen zoveel mensen dan de griep-prik?
Huisartsen denken vaak te groot, het is al heel snel van, oké, dit persoon is een hartpatiënt dus dan heeft ie een griep-prik nodig. Terwijl het in de meeste gevallen zo is dat men hem helemaal niet nodig hebt...

Dus mijn conclusie 'de economie'!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo John , 

Hier in Belgie is er veel mexicaanse griep de overheid houd het stil om geen paniek te zaaien ,kleindochter heeft hem nu momenteel en nog andere die ik ken ;wel hoge temperatuur 40,5° weinig of niets eten en braken ;mijn man heeft de griepprik gaan halen (ook hartpatient)ik ben ook risicopatient maar ik doe het niet we zien wel  :Wink: als je het moet hebben dan is het maar zo dat is mijn visie ook het zit veel tussen de oren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

GRTJS Celest  :Smile:

----------


## John_Swain

oei 40,5 is wel erg hoog zeg ik je  :EEK!: 
zal met zulke hoge koorts wel even de huisarts bellen want dat kan niet goed zijn. er is mij gezegt 39 is het maximale. Over de 40 is risico. Mogelijk word je met zulke hoge koorts met spoed opgenomen. Ikke althans wel.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga ook geen griepprikken halen ... ookal ben ik sneller vatbaar voor zulke dingen dan gezonde mensen. Ik denk dat ik evenlang ziek zal zijn en er even snel weer van genees met als zonder prik  :Wink:

----------


## John_Swain

Me vriendin wil dat ik het wel ga halen. tjah ikzelf vind het dus volkomen onzin. maar ja goed van de griep prik zelf heb ik nog nooit last gehad. heb weleens de griep prik over geslagen omdat ik ziek was. Merkte eigenlijk weinig verschil...
Enfin, het gaat mij meer om de maxicaanse griep prik waar ik wat huiverig voor ben...

----------

